# Mac won't detect external LaCie drive



## sirjer1 (Sep 5, 2005)

I recently tried to connect a new LaCie 250 gig external hard drive (D2 Extreme with Triple Interface) to my new PowerBook G4. After plugging the drive into the power source (and the power supply into an outlet), the blue light on the drive went on and it made whirring noises, sounding like it was starting up. But when I connected it to my PowerBook, it was completely undetected. All the documentation said that moments after connecting the drive to the computer, it should "mount" automatically, which it never did.

I connected to the computer, seperately using each of the 4 included cables (FireWire 800, FireWire 400, iLink and Hi-Speed USB 2.0) but none of them made the computer detect the drive.

I tried rebooting, unplugging and then plugging the cables/power source back in, and all the steps mentioned in the troubleshooting section of the manual as well as the online FAQs. I also downloaded the LaCie Update tool from their site but when using it, it also never detected the external drive

So how can I configure it so that my PowerBook can detect my external hard drive? Help.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Given that all cables and cords are properly working and installed, and that you had some noises coming from the external HD, seems that there might be something w/in the Mac iself. Have you plugged anything else into this same port, and if so, did they work too? Wonder if there may be some other firmware that is not right... yet, you've updated all. Hmmmm...  Does your manual say to boot up the HD first, and then connect to the 'puter? Can't recall for sure, but could swear that supposed to have mine connected first, and then booted up... Will have to check that.


----------



## ShopJockey (Sep 21, 2005)

Also - go to Disk Utility, see if it shows up there. It's likely you'll have to format it and give it a name before it shows up. 
Failing this, try booting into OS9 and see if it mounts there. If it does, you've got the same hassle with OS X that I have. Let me know what works. 
Good luck.


----------

